# Atlantis Harborside - Temps in April?



## maja651 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

We are thinking of trading our Cancun villa for the Atlantis Harborside resort for April 2007.  I just read that the pools are cold in April?  Is this really true?  I am surprised they do not heat the pools.  What about the ocean?  Is it cold too?  We are wimps in regards to water temperature (we are from Arizona), so for us, if water temp is below mid 80s, we would not go in.  Should we try for another time of year?

Michelle


----------



## Negma (Feb 20, 2006)

We are in Atlantis right now, and it is absolutely perfect, the ocean is a little cold, but not bad. Forercast is for 80 every day (sorry to rub it in). I think cold to one is not to another, but we have no complaints.


----------



## PeterCooper (Mar 1, 2006)

We were down there in February last year. First three days were rather chilly, and the ocean was too cold for me. Then, overnight, both the air and water temp seemed to go up about 15 degrees.
A guy I met, while I was basking, said he'd been down there for 20 years, and that was the way it always was, a sudden shift from uncomfortable to paradise.
Projected high temps for the next five days: 68 - 80 degrees. I'm heading down in ten days, and I can't wait.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 1, 2006)

Some, but not all, of the pools are heated.
We just spent last week there and it was gorgeous. We have spent week 7 in the Bahamas for the past four years. Three out of 4 were fantastic weather. February can by iffy, but I would think the weather would be much more consistent in April.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 1, 2006)

maja651 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking of trading our Cancun villa for the Atlantis Harborside resort for April 2007.  I just read that the pools are cold in April?  Is this really true?  I am surprised they do not heat the pools.  What about the ocean?  Is it cold too?  We are wimps in regards to water temperature (we are from Arizona), so for us, if water temp is below mid 80s, we would not go in.  Should we try for another time of year?
> 
> Michelle



Since Atlantis is one of the hardest trades to get, you should be as flexible as possible with your dates. It is very difficult to trade into Atlantis during April. Your best chance is January,May and September.


----------



## debraxh (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the weather in April varies, and we were not lucky when we were there in mid-April 04.  The pools and ocean were freezing, so I didn't go in the water at all.  DH went in only once and he is normally not a wimp.  Only DD got full use of the pools & slides and she was often shivering while waiting in line and the lines were very long.  It was horribly crowded everyplace except the Harborside pool.

It was cloudy and cold a few days, sunny & warm a few days, and a couple of days in-between.  The highs probably ranged in the 60s to mid 70s the week we were there.


----------



## POJ7 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

We were at Harborside in April last year.  Temps were in the 80s but the pools were cool.  Not heated.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 7, 2006)

POJ7 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> We were at Harborside in April last year.  Temps were in the 80s but the pools were cool.  Not heated.



Agree -- we were there Easter week two years ago.  My d and her friend swam, but the pools were way too chilly for me.  Brrrrr.


----------

